# Looking for possible Subs in DC/Maryland Area



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

My wife works for a Landscaping company in Montgomery county and they are looking for some subs this year to do some snow removal in the DC area as well as PG and Anne Arundel County. They might be picking up some additional work in the PG/Anne Arundel County as well that I will be running and am looking for a good team of reliable guys to help. You will need commercial insurance and a reliable truck. Drop me a line if interested and we can talk Hourly rates.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

which landscape co?


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Valley Crest


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

No one is looking for work in the DC, MD area this year???


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

I push in the Gaithersburg area if needed. If you have anything I can help with there that I can work into my own accounts let me know.


----------



## kipper0827 (Oct 25, 2009)

I am in Mont. County let me know


----------



## LawnzzzANDsnow (Dec 7, 2003)

PG County Maryland


----------



## Leggslandscape (Jan 29, 2010)

I am on the eastern shore but would be interested in some commercial lots in Anne Arundel county


----------



## sealcoater (Oct 31, 2009)

*snow*

Give me a call 443 532 0685 Bill thanks


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks Guys.

I am still waiting to hear back from Valley Crest on what Winter accounts(Locations) they have and are picking up and then determine where they will need Sub help. I will keep you guys informed.


----------



## fd001341 (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm located in southern PG county, Md. I'm interested in plowing anywhere in PG, AA, Calvert counties, etc. I have a 3500hd chevy with a 8 1/2 ft plow.
[email protected] or 240 299 8676
Thanks,
Devin V


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

I heard that brickman and akehurst are looking for subs.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

UPDATE on the Valley Crest plowing. I myself will not be plowing for them this year. I found out from them, as for many other larger Corp company's that they are requiring not only Liability insurance, but also WC insurance as well. That is way too much $$ for me to front before the white stuff even hits the ground. I will be looking to plow for another smaller Landscaping company and be picking up my own small accounts this year.


----------



## rocklizrd (Nov 5, 2010)

86CJ, too bad. I just ran across this posting. Live in SE Baltimore County but run out of Jessup as that is where my partner/secretary lives.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

Are you a one man show? if so there is a form your agent can get you showing that you have no employees, and there for do not need WC...maybe VC will take it...


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes I am a one man showwesport I will check into that..Thanks


----------



## rocklizrd (Nov 5, 2010)

CJ, let me know what you come up with. I live by Dundalk CC but am in Odenton 5-6 nights a week. Gettin my truck back in shape and geared up so maybe we could team up.


----------



## kipper0827 (Oct 25, 2009)

any update?


----------



## rocklizrd (Nov 5, 2010)

Nope, no updates.


----------



## ctnative (Feb 8, 2010)

I live in Anne Arundel county and am interested. Email me with more info.


----------

